# Birmingham calling!



## Olliez0r (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, new member here from Birmingham UK. I'm currently in year 12 (sixth form) at my school and getting ever more involved in the performing arts techie stuff. I'm known by most as the one who obsesses over broken stuff 'till I can fix it so you'll probably see me being annoying with my broken equipment around here.
Currently I'm involved the planning stages with various other students and staff at the school for the sound/lighting side of We Will Rock You which by the sound of it involves buying 6 Macs... not sure which ones yet but still I'm quite buzzed by the though. ... I'm rambling, to put it shortly, hi, I'm sure this place will be an invaluable resource and enjoyable place to be a member on.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Ben.

Welcome to the booth! Be sure to use the search funtions, you willl probably find lots of information on your equipment. If not, be sure to ask! Also, please be nice and answer questions that other people have, too?

We Will Rock You... what's that about?


----------



## Olliez0r (Dec 6, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> Hi Ben.
> 
> Welcome to the booth! Be sure to use the search funtions, you willl probably find lots of information on your equipment. If not, be sure to ask! Also, please be nice and answer questions that other people have, too?
> 
> We Will Rock You... what's that about?



Hii, thanks and yes I'll do my best. 
Where did Ben come from btw? I'm not Ben, lol.
We Will Rock You is the Queen musical.
WE WILL ROCK YOU _ The Musical

My school likes to take the shows quite seriously, especially with the new hall this year with a naice Roland V-Mixer, Strand Palette and Martin Audio setup.


----------

